# any cooking tips please



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

We've just exchanged our Lunar Roadstar for a Hymer b634. It has everything we want apart from an oven/grill. I know I can have one fitted but will lose most of my kitchen storage space so I'm going to have a try at managing without one. Has any seasoned Hymer owner got any tips, I don't want to live on fry ups and sandwiches.! Also how does everybody manage without a draining board. I noticed that most new vans do not now have one. To me thats insane. Am looking for a removable draining board. I think Autotrail or Swift supplied them in their new vans but can't find any one to sell me one. Any info would be appreciated.

craigy


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

I also have a Hymer and had the same worry. We carried a small 240v electric oven / grill which was very light and we ran off an inverter and we also carry a small low drain toaster which also runs from the inverter, but mostly use the Cadac system for a lot of outdoor cooking. There are also some great books on cooing with rings only and no small amount of gadgets for cooking in this way.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Craigy
Not had our Hymer all that long but a recent month in the Alps convinced me that 2 or 3 gas rings and the following two items were all we needed. 

I was wary about getting a Remoska cooker (search on eBay or Google - you're bound to find one either sold or for sale) but having taken the plunge I can say I am amazed at the amount of things it does and it does them extremely well; warms up croissants, cooks pizzas, bakes bread rolls, roasts chicken, makes stews etc. It definitely takes the place of a cooker and only uses 450 watts. Add to that a "Grill-it" pan (buy them in France for about 12 euros on the motorway service stations - much cheaper than in the UK) which is a sort of mini-George Foreman grill that sits on the gas ring and, IMHO, you will need nothing else  

As regards the drainer we have a double sink in our 524 and use one for washing up and one for draining. Never did go for draining boards! :?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Another remoska fan here too, I thought long and hard about getting one as they are quite expensive, but to my mind it is worth every penny, I would agree with all refuel said about them and add risotto's and stir fry's are fantastic too, stir frys you just leave alone, no stirring and they taste wonderful.
Stirless fry's I suppose :lol: 
Lakeland limited sell them, I could not find one on ebay when I wanted to buy, but you may be luckier than me.


----------

